# a surprise team in asia junior men tournament



## SUPER_PRINCE (Jul 15, 2002)

iran became a surprise team to come to the final to face china.........and behind them........theres 2 giants........
221cm (7-3) jaber rozmahani and 218cm (7-2) hamed ahadadi.....
especially for 16 years old ahadadi.....who had a 20 pts....13 reb....performance against china.......draw heavy interests from international and nba scouts........heck i didnt even know theres people that tall in iran....and for that matter middle east in general..........

also to keep an eye on will be south korean high school 218cm (7-2) ha seung-jun.....

ahadadi and ha will have chance to become the first person to ever make it to the nba from their respective nation....iran and south korea......both are solid ball handler....especially ha....described as a good 3 point shooter and possess good speed and agility for a 7 footer......while ahadadi is mostly as a back to the basket type of guy.......also can go out on the floor but most comfortable with his back to the basket......


----------

